# المساعدة فى مشروع التخرج عن corrosion of pipeline



## islamiccastel (2 مارس 2007)

مشروع تخرجنا ان شاء الله تعالى سيكون عن corrosion of pipeline

والمشروع يشارك فيه كل من 
المهندس محمود فرحات من القليوبية
المهندس على من القليوبية
المهندس مجدى من المنيا
المهندس أحمد حسن من قنا
المهندس محمد حسن من الشرقية
اخوكم حازم طه من القاهرة

والمشروع سيكون تحت اشراف الاستاذ الدكتور "محمد عبد الفتاح الزكى "عميد كلية هندسة البترول و التعدين بالسويس سابقا 

بعد اتمام المشروع ان شاء الله سنقوم برفعة على المنتدى


فمن يريد نصيحتنا او المساهمة معنا باى شئ فجزاه الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الخثعمي (3 مارس 2007)

Tell us more about you project, to help you


----------



## الجبل الاخضر (10 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم اخى انصحك بهذا الكتاب فهو مهم جدآ Control_of_Pipeline_Corrosion_-_Peabody.rar - RAR archive, unpacked size 21,783,839 bytes


----------



## islamiccastel (11 أبريل 2007)

الجبل الاخضر قال:


> السلام عليكم اخى انصحك بهذا الكتاب فهو مهم جدآ Control_of_Pipeline_Corrosion_-_Peabody.rar - RAR archive, unpacked size 21,783,839 bytes


 
جزاك الله خير على الكتاب و لكن ما هو الرابط


----------



## أهل الحديث (13 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
تفضل هذه الكتب :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=50260
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=51268
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=28890


----------



## islamiccastel (13 أبريل 2007)

محب الله ورسوله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تفضل هذه الكتب :
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=50260
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=51268
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=28890


 
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## حسين البرزنجي (18 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم يا ارض الكنانة من ارض الرافدين 
هناك كتاب التاكل للموسوي طبعة ليبيا 
والكتاب الثاني الرائع جدا هو كتاب الفحوصات الهندسية في المنشات النفطية / مصفى الدورة / بغداد العراق
انصح بالاطلاع عليهما
وادعوا الله تعالى ان يوفقكم 
حسين / العراق


----------



## حسين البرزنجي (18 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم يا ارض الكنانة من ارض الرافدين 
هناك كتاب التاكل للموسوي طبعة ليبيا 
والكتاب الثاني الرائع جدا هو كتاب الفحوصات الهندسية في المنشات النفطية / مصفى الدورة / بغداد العراق
انصح بالاطلاع عليهما
وادعوا الله تعالى ان يوفقكم 
حسين / العراق


----------



## حسين البرزنجي (18 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم يا ارض الكنانة من ارض الرافدين 
هناك كتاب التاكل للموسوي طبعة ليبيا 
والكتاب الثاني الرائع جدا هو كتاب الفحوصات الهندسية في المنشات النفطية / مصفى الدورة / بغداد العراق
انصح بالاطلاع عليهما
وادعوا الله تعالى ان يوفقكم 
حسين / العراق


----------



## حسين البرزنجي (18 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم يا ارض الكنانة من ارض الرافدين 
هناك كتاب التاكل للموسوي طبعة ليبيا 
والكتاب الثاني الرائع جدا هو كتاب الفحوصات الهندسية في المنشات النفطية / مصفى الدورة / بغداد العراق
انصح بالاطلاع عليهما
وادعوا الله تعالى ان يوفقكم 
حسين / العراق


----------



## islamiccastel (22 أبريل 2007)

حسينا لبرزنجي قال:


> السلام عليكم يا ارض الكنانة من ارض الرافدين
> هناك كتاب التاكل للموسوي طبعة ليبيا
> والكتاب الثاني الرائع جدا هو كتاب الفحوصات الهندسية في المنشات النفطية / مصفى الدورة / بغداد العراق
> انصح بالاطلاع عليهما
> ...


 
جزاك الله خيرا
ولكن فين الكتاب


----------



## حسين البرزنجي (23 أبريل 2007)

اذا استطعت ارسله لك لكن اين عنوانك 
او من الممكن الحصول عليه من خلال المكتبات العلمية او من مكتبة الكليات


----------



## islamiccastel (12 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله رب العالمين 
تم المشروع بنجاح
رزقنا الله فيه تقدير امتياز
فإنى أشكر الدكتور "محمد عبد الفتاح الزكى" على المجهود الذى بذله معنا ليخرج بهذا الشكل الطيب
وأشكر فريق العمل و المكون من 
المهندس محمود فرحات 
المهندس على 
المهندس مجدى 
المهندس أحمد حسن 
المهندس محمد حسن 
اخوكم حازم طه 
و اخص بالذكر اخى و حبيبى فى الله المهندس "أحمد حسن" فتح الله عليه و رزقه من حيث لا يحتسب
و ايضا الحاضر الغائب معنا فى هذا المشروع المهندس "محمود خميس" رزقه الله الزوجة الصالحة
و اشكر كل اخوانى فى المنتدى الذين حاولوا مساعدتنا ولو بالدعاء بظهر الغيب
و كل الشكر لهذا المنتدى الرائع الذى فعلا افادنا كثيرا فى خدمة المشروع
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## prof mido (23 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
طبعا اتوجه بالشكر الي كل من ساعدنا في اخراج المشروع بالصوره الائقه
وخاصة المهندس محمود خميس
فجزاه الله عنا خيرا
والسلام ختام


----------



## enmfg (24 يوليو 2007)

http://prodeng.pr.funpic.de/books13.html
http://prodeng.pr.funpic.de/books14.html


----------



## احمد محمود ونس (25 يوليو 2007)

احنا بردة كان مشروعنا عن التأكل وبالاخص التأكل الكميائى المصحوب بفعل ميكانيكى 
وانا خريج هندسة التعدين والفلزات جامعة اسيوط 2007 

وتحت امرك


----------



## islamiccastel (26 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا يابشمهندسين
بس احنا خلاص نقشنا


----------

